# foreing body removal of the hand



## dsmith06351 (May 20, 2010)

I am trying to locate a cpt code for foreign body removal of the hand. Under code 26320 it states for removal of foreign body in hand or finger, see 20520, 20525. 20520 states removal of foreign body in muscle or tendon sheath; simple. Can anyone help with more information on 20520? I am looking for foreign body removal subcutaneous the doctor numbed the area and made a small incision to remove a splinter. 

Thank You for any help.


Denise Smith CPC-A, CEMC


----------



## rudene moon (May 20, 2010)

The skin in counted as one organ, there is no individually sites.
the codes will be :
10120 incision and removal of foreign body, subcutaneous tissue, simple
10121   "         "      "        "   "         "         "                 "   , complicated

rudene moon, CPC-H


----------



## dsmith06351 (May 21, 2010)

Thank You, I wasn't sure because there is a seperate code for foreign body removal of the foot subcutaneous.

Denise Smith CPC-A, CEMC


----------

